# umbrella size?



## Dmitri (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone know what size my umbrella is? It's white. Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2014)

5HK89_AS01.JPG


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2014)

It's _that _big.

What do I win?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Dmitri said:


> Does anyone know what size my umbrella is? It's white. Thanks.


Too small.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 10, 2014)

You forgot to tell us what State you're in... how are we supposed to know this otherwise?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> You forgot to tell us what State you're in... how are we supposed to know this otherwise?


 It doesn't matter what state he's in, it's white, obviously it'll be too small.  He needs to get a black one.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot to tell us what State you're in... how are we supposed to know this otherwise?
> ...



Yes it does.  In some states, it's illegal to own a 36" umbrella.  In other states, you can own one,........... but you need a permit.

And in rare cases, owning a 36" umbrella of _any_ color is a felony.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> > Msteelio91 said:
> ...



Some of the more ballsy folk are prone to taking <36" umbrellas and bumping them out to 40"...


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 10, 2014)

you guys ..... 

use the tape measure Derrel mentions and measure it when it is open .. then you'll know the size.
lol


----------



## Designer (Apr 10, 2014)

killjoy!


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 10, 2014)

Derrel - that one is yellow. Mine is white.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 10, 2014)

Dmitri said:


> Derrel - that one is yellow. Mine is white.



Okay, then, try this.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 10, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel - that one is yellow. Mine is white.
> ...


But that one only measures around circles


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Dmitri said:
> ...



Pick pick pick

How about this one?


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2014)

It's 47, because a standard motorcycle does not have any doors.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 10, 2014)

Dmitri, How many cylinders are in my car? It's Blue.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2014)

Just to add an additional bit of confusion, keep this in mind: SOME makers measure an umbrella across the open diameter; while other makers measure AROUND the outer arc part of the umbrella, which adds inches...I think maybe they mesure that way to make their "umbrellas" sound bigger...ya' know what I mean??? (cough,cough)


----------



## WayneF (Apr 11, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Just to add an additional bit of confusion, keep this in mind: SOME makers measure an umbrella across the open diameter; while other makers measure AROUND the outer arc part of the umbrella, which adds inches...I think maybe they mesure that way to make their "umbrellas" sound bigger...ya' know what I mean??? (cough,cough)



Measuring over the curved top is the size of the fabric.   It is the most common seen.


----------



## Designer (Apr 12, 2014)

How big was it when you bought it?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 12, 2014)

Designer said:


> How big was it when you bought it?



They shrink when you wash them, you know.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2014)

Whatever size you have if it's a 60in like I had make sure you weight that sucker down. I lost mines this week. R.I.P 60in convertible umbrella.


----------



## Designer (Apr 12, 2014)

He already doesn't know what size it is, now you want to confuse him with wind?

But it's white.  The question now remains; is it a shoot-through, or a reflector style?


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 14, 2014)

If it's big enough then don't worry about it, just go out and use it.

If it _used_ to be big enough either rub it down with some of those blue pills or get a new subject.  Although sometimes just getting it out and exercising it seems to help.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It turns out it wasn't even an umbrella, but rather an old shirt that I'd misplaced! So embarrassing...


----------



## Designer (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL!  Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 14, 2014)

Dmitri said:


> Thanks everyone. It turns out it wasn't even an umbrella, but rather an old shirt that I'd misplaced! So embarrassing...



Lemme guess...you will be *here all week*, and we should *remember to tip our waitresses*, right?


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 14, 2014)

wakka wakka wakka


----------

